# Wem gehörte google.de?



## Aka-Aka (23 März 2012)

Vor Jahren kam die Frage schon einmal auf. Heute will ich meine bisherigen Forschungsergebnisse skizzieren:

Im Mai 1999 konnte man google.de zwar eingeben, aber nicht dort landen...
Dort gab's nur eine Seite "nix_is.html" und eine Weiterleitung zu einer Seite, in deren Titel stand:

"Hier entsteht eine neue Suchmaschine, ein großer Webindex"
Ok, wenn ich mir Google heute so anschaue, war diese Prognose durchaus zutreffend 
Aber komischerweise ist dieses Dingens von 2005.

Das Weiterleitungsziel selbst wurde offenbar erst wenige Tage vor der google.de ins Netz gestellt...
Aber von wem?

Das ist eine sehr seltsame Geschichte...
Also ich sehe da eine Weiterleitung zu inetservice.de und das führt zu ganz seltsamen Informationen... u.a. soll diese Firma sich in "Cross Telecom AG" umbenannt haben und sie soll angeblich 2000 von einer finnischen Firma übernommen worden sein: Jippii Group Oyi

Moment mal. Jippii Group? Da war doch was... Finne, Dänen, Dänen, Finnen, Jippii,...


Nuja, jedenfalls ist da was...
jippii.de ist heute - Buongiorno!

Da sollte mal jemand eine lustige Geschichte drüber schreiben...
Ich will dann 25%, ok?

Quelle: webarchive


----------

